# talaria = φτερωτά πέδιλα, φτερά στα πόδια (του Ερμή)



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Κι αυτό από το ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

If we wanted to invent a classical replacement for the idiom "from head to toe", we might choose "from *petasus* to *talaria*". The latter is one of those words —like *aglet* for the little tube at the end of a shoelace or philtrum for the ridges in the middle of the upper lip— that identify something we know well but usually can't name.

These two words —and a third, "*caduceus*"— are associated with Hermes, the Greek herald and messenger of the gods whom the Romans knew as Mercury. He's usually portrayed as having wings on his sandals. The Romans called these "*talaria*", a plural noun from the adjective "talaris", relating to the ankle, from "talus", ankle.

Hermes was given his talaria by his father Zeus, who also gave him a low-crowned, broad-rimmed traveller's cap of a type well-known in classical times and which Greeks called a *petasus*. In later times, the hat changed to a brimless one with wings on, but it kept the name.

The third traditional item of equipment of Hermes and Mercury, the *caduceus*, was the wand of office of a Greek or Roman herald (it's from Greek "kerux", a herald), which usually had two snakes wound around a wooden staff. Long ago, this became confused with another rod, the *staff of Asclepius*, the god of healing, which only had the one snake; the twin-snake version of Hermes and Mercury replaced it and remains common as a symbol of medicine.​
Λεξιλόγιο:
*talaria = φτερωτά πέδιλα, φτερά στα πόδια (στους αστραγάλους)
petasus = πέτασος (πλατύγυρο καπέλο, φτερωτό στην περίπτωση του Ερμή)
caduceus = κηρύκειο (ραβδί του κήρυκα, και του Ερμή, κήρυκα των θεών)
staff of Asclepius = ράβδος του Ασκληπιού*






_*Κηρύκειο του Ερμή και ράβδος του Ασκληπιού*_​
Απορία: έχουμε λέξη για το aglet, το προστατευτικό σιδεράκι στην άκρη των κορδονιών; (Μη μου πείτε το «περικαψύλιο» που είδα στη Ματζέντα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απορία: έχουμε λέξη για το aglet, το προστατευτικό σιδεράκι στην άκρη των κορδονιών; (Μη μου πείτε το «περικαψύλιο» που είδα στη Ματζέντα.)


Η Ματζέντα λέει και "σιδεράκι". Δεν σου κάνει αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η Ματζέντα λέει και "σιδεράκι". Δεν σου κάνει αυτό;


Σιδεράκια έχουμε και στα δόντια, είναι λέξη γενική και εκ των ενόντων. Εννοώ λέξη «αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά».


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απορία: έχουμε λέξη για το aglet, το προστατευτικό σιδεράκι στην άκρη των κορδονιών; (Μη μου πείτε το «περικαψύλιο» που είδα στη Ματζέντα.)


Τα λάστιχα στα ντοσιέ έχουν από ένα τέτοιο aglet-like thingamajig σε καθένα από τα δύο άκρα τους (για να μην βγαίνουν από τις τρύπες τους), τα οποία ονομάζονται στην αγορά *ακροδέκτες* (έτσι θα τα βρείτε στα σχετικά μαγαζιά), και στους αγγλικούς καταλόγους λέγονται *endclips* (ιταλ. _terminali_). Μπορείτε να τα δείτε στην παρακάτω εικόνα:





Η ίδια ονομασία (_ακροδέκτες_) χρησιμοποιείται και στη χρυσοχοΐα (για αλυσίδες και καδένες). Ρώτησα τον έμπορο από τον οποίο τα αγοράζω (και πουλά _και_ είδη υποδηματοποιίας), και μου είπε ότι δεν πουλάνε aglets για κορδόνια παπουτσιών — έχουν όμως άκρα για χοντρύτερα κορδόνια (οι καμπανούλες που βλέπετε σε κορδόνια ρούχων), τα οποία αποκαλούν _γρομπαλάκια_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Σοβαρά τώρα, πώς να αποδώσουμε το aglet; Έχω ολόκληρο επεισόδιο σε καρτούν όπου ασχολούνται μ' αυτή την άγνωστη λέξη που τη βρήκαν σε σταυρόλεξο. Εγώ λέω να βάλω το "περικαψύλιο" τελικά, επειδή είναι εξίσου άγνωστη λέξη και στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Τα καψούλια ενισχύουν τις τρύπες στις οποίες περνάνε τα κορδόνια. Τι μπορεί να είναι το παράλογο *_περικαψύλιο_; Μη δώσουμε πνοή ζωής σε μια λέξη που καλά κάθεται στην αφάνειά της. Μπορώ να προτείνω λέξεις για τα ακροκόρδονα, τις μύτες των κορδονιών. Αλλά καλή λόγια λέξη δεν έχω βρει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο συνάδελφος που έκανε τη μεταγλώττιση άνοιξε τη Magenta και έγραψε περικαψύλιο. Δεν έχω στα χέρια μου τη μεταγλώττιση. Αλλά είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι πρέπει να βρούμε μια λέξη που είναι άγνωστη στον κόσμο.
Το "ακροκόρδονο" είναι ακατάλληλο λόγω διαφάνειας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Εν αναμονή καλύτερης πρότασης, μια χλιαρή ιδέα θα ήταν η _απόληξη_, μια και από το καρτούν συμπεραίνω ότι το κοινό σου θα είναι παιδιά. Δεν είναι όσο λόγιο θα 'πρεπε και μπορεί τα παιδιά να ξέρουν τη λήξη, αλλά στην απόληξη δεν νομίζω να πήγαινε ο νους τους, οπότε αποδίδεις (χλιαρά, ξαναλέω) την έκπληξη και την αναζήτηση στα λεξικά.
Αν βέβαια το κοινό σου δεν είναι παιδιά, πάμε σίγουρα γι' άλλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο συνάδελφος που έκανε τη μεταγλώττιση άνοιξε τη Magenta και έγραψε περικαψύλιο.


Τι σας είπα; Να η απόδειξη:

http://www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments=1&v=dAxBA8HYE58
what can﻿ we learn only from cartoons!!! haha :))) 
Aglet.. I remember that now..! And in greek is "perikapsilio" (περικαψύλιο)
No one that I asked knew that word!!!!!!!! 
​





​


----------

